# Coil Pack differences



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm shopping for a new set of Coil Packs and it seems like there are many to choose from on ECS Tuning. Right now my car has STI coils. Anyone know the difference between the Hitachi's, Revision "D", Revision "R"?? I got an AWP 1.8t golf chipped with GIAC. Trying to figure out whats the best coils to go with. 

Thanks!! 
Andrew


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

bump for an answer!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive had awesome luck with the Hitachi coil packs from ECS tuning, E style, Had them in for a couple years now and haven't went through any.


----------



## id=27 (May 8, 2010)

Agreed, one of my original R's caught fire, VWoA paid for a set of E's that I purchased from ECS, I have not had a single issue since installing the E's a few years ago, and much nicer being able to bolt down the E's!


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Hitachi "E" revisions are supposed to be the most reliable


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

E most reliable...gotta check if mine is E or R


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

So far it seems like E's are the best, anyone else got any input?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

I would love to see some technical comparisons, ya know? I've never seen anyone hook up the different packs and try to get some actual data from them. Would be nice to see. I would, but unfortunately all of my test equipment still hasn't made it back from Iraq. Perhaps someone will step up? I know I'm not the only electronics geek around here. lol


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

inivid said:


> I would love to see some technical comparisons, ya know? I've never seen anyone hook up the different packs and try to get some actual date from them. Would be nice to see. I would, but unfortunately all of my test equipment still hasn't made it back from Iraq. Perhaps someone will step up? I know I'm not the only electronics geek around here. lol


 that would be pretty cool, if anyones got it, post it!!


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm lookin on ECSTUNING.COM for coilpacks and some things aren't making sense with pricing... 

It says the Revision "R" coilpacks... $150.11 for 4 
"Easy installation. Revision "R" to solve those random mis-fires and hesitation problems caused by coil packs manufactured from 2001." 

Then, Revision "D" coilpacks... $78.44 for 4 
"Easy installation. Most recent coil pack revision from Audi/Volkswagen. Solve those random mis-fires and hesitation problems caused by coil packs manufactured between 2001 and late 2002." 

Next, the Hitachi "E" Stage 1... $131.78 for 4 
"This ECS Stage I Ignition solution converts your troublesome & hard to get Bremi brand coil packs (oem part # 06B 905 115L or R) with the more durable Hitachi brand coil pack. Over the years the Hitachi has shown to be much more durable than the Bremi's along with being able to be secured to the valve cover with 2 allen headed bolts." 

So the Hitachi "E" coils are better than the Bremi ones according to what its saying, but they're also not as expensive... then next up are the Revision "D" because they are the most recent and good for 2001-2002 1.8t's and also the cheapest coilpacks for the set of 4. Lastly, the Revision "R" coilpacks are the worst of the 3 but also the most expensive. How does this make sense? Anyone care to elaborate on this?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

no clue, man. like i said. if someone were to test them all against a standard (ie conductiveness, response and consistency), it would settle it once and for all. honestly, there shouldn't be much difference in the data. however, i could be wrong.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I dunno.. I was at Pag-parts and Arnold said he swears by the revision R's


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

failure to coil model ratios have just as much to do with what people use, as the "ooo bolt-down packs look cool" cliche. 

ultimately, without conclusive data, one can only do their homework (research documented failures and issues) and go from there. tedious and sucks, but what other option is there, in pursuing the best coil pack, when nobody truly knows which it is?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

inivid said:


> failure to coil model ratios have just as much to do with what people use, as the "ooo bolt-down packs look cool" cliche.
> 
> ultimately, without conclusive data, one can only do their homework (research documented failures and issues) and go from there. tedious and sucks, but what other option is there, in pursuing the best coil pack, when nobody truly knows which it is?


 I agree with you 100%.. However.. In the 400ish thousand miles that i have driven my 2 1.8t's I have never had the coil pack failures that guys describe.. Ive replaced maybe 12 coil packs in 13 yrs and 400,000 miles. One being a 98 A4q BT.. The other being my 2001 jetta that has remained mostly stock until recently.. I beat the living crap out of my cars too.. I just dont get it..


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

I've had two coil pack failures in the last 10yrs, between the two new 1.8Ts that I have owned. One was completely random in 2002 and the other was due to error on my part (detailing the engine bay) in 2008. I've stuck with the latest revisions and haven't had any issues, aside from the fore-mentioned. 

As for the best-performing? No clue, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I've been using the Hitachi Type E bolt-downs since October and have had no problems since; before that, I'd had three failures in about 18 months with the push-down types. 

Right after I put in my Type E's, VWoA came out with the Type R's.


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

bump for someone with facts!


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

monday morning bump!


----------



## brk4euros514 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have had the R's for about a year and a half with no problems but i have a feeling i will be moving to the E's once i do some modifications.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i have the e's awsome noo problems yet knock on wood


----------

